# Your go-to reverb



## Dan Stearn

Hi guys,

Just thought it would be interesting to find out what everyone uses as their main reverb and why. If you own more than one reverb, which do you use the most, and why do you choose it? I'm currently considering:

- Lexicon PCM Native
- EastWest Spaces
- Valhalla VintageVerb/ Room
- VSL MIR 24/ Vienna Suite (obviously more than just reverb here)

Anyone know how good the Waves reverbs are? Half of me wants to splash out on one of their bundles sometime next year, but rarely hear them mentioned when it comes to reverbs?


----------



## Rob

I've got several convo/algo reverbs, but the one I'm finding myself going to most often is Acustica Nebula3... just find it envelopes the sound in a wonderful way and has a depth I don't seem to find in other plugins.


----------



## mark812

I'm playing with ValhallaVintage right now and it sounds fantastic.


----------



## Tatu

Logic's Space Designer and Apple's Matrix Reverb. :roll:


----------



## Walid F.

I've heard really deep and amazing demos from 2CAudios' B2. Which is probably what I will invest in once I hear the Cubase/B2 problems are fixed.

I use QL Spaces, which I think is fantastic, but it's pretty "limited" with what you can control. Some like this, others don't. Great plug'n'play reverb!


----------



## marcotronic

QL Spaces and MIR Pro for orchestral stuff.
B2 for everything else. No problems in Logic but not yet 64 bit on the mac (they announced a public beta, though. Hopefully coming before end of 2012...)

Marco


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

2CAudio's Breeze. Easy, wonderful, and inexpensive. =o


----------



## schatzus

Purchased QL Spaces recently and, (for orchestral), have been using it extensively. It just works and sounds fantastic.


----------



## EastWest Lurker

QL Spaces and UAD EMT Plate 140 for orchestral stuff. 

UAD Lexicon 224 for everything else.


----------



## kgdrum

Valhalla Room


----------



## Justus

Breeze, LASS ERs, Samplicity


----------



## germancomponist

I have no "go-to reverb". It always depends for what I need a reverb .... .


----------



## SamiMatar

currently using 2CAudio's B2 for everything


----------



## Ganvai

I really love the lexicon plugin but a few months ago I discovered Bricasti Responses for the Cubase Intern REVerence. And I have to say I love these Bricasti-impulses.

Really great. I can really recommend them.


----------



## germancomponist

Ganvai @ Thu Dec 20 said:


> I really love the lexicon plugin but a few months ago I discovered Bricasti Responses for the Cubase Intern REVerence. And I have to say I love these Bricasti-impulses.
> 
> Really great. I can really recommend them.



I do not like convolution reverbs so much, but this Cubase Reverence is a very good one!


----------



## dpasdernick

Reverence....I'm cheap


----------



## George Caplan

i have altiverb space designer and a lexicon pcm 96. the lexicon is the one i like most and because its hardware it doesnt use up any cpu.


----------



## quantum7

B2 & Spaces.


----------



## Sean Beeson

I am a fan of B2 and LX480 by Relab.


----------



## dgburns

nothing seems to satisfy like a real space.more so the more tracks you pile up.but I like the algorithmic stuff for tails,Altiverb 7 for a stage or a room vibe ,but it really is source dependant.
respectfully submitted
david


----------



## Revson

I have my eye (ear?) on this forthcoming R2 reverb from Michael Carnes new company:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cutAT8mxtow


----------



## Lex

Reverberate Core as convolution impulse host/driver.
http://www.liquidsonics.com/software_reverberate_core.htm (http://www.liquidsonics.com/software_re ... e_core.htm)

and

Valhalla Room as my algo reverb/room simulator

http://www.valhalladsp.com/valhallaroom

alex


----------



## EforEclectic

I use Valhalla Room and EWQL Spaces as my go-to verbs.


----------



## Blakus

I was a massive convo guy, until I discovered B2  Now I find myself using it for everything.


----------



## Caedwallon

Fruity Convolver! :mrgreen:


----------



## Kuusniemi

I like the convolution reverb in Vienna Suite for acoustic sounds. For electronic stuff I find myself more and more going for Guitar Rig 5 and it's reverbs...


----------



## re-peat

Earlier this week, I switched to Exponential Audio's Phoenix and R2. Ugly-looking buggars, the two of them, but sweet algorithmic jezus, what a sound. Never heard in-the-box reverberation before which wraps itself so nicely and smoothly around the source signal, without ever being obtrusive or attention-seeking. (The ReLab LX480 is very good at this too.)
Done buying reverbs, in fact. In combination with the irreplaceable, incessantly amazing SPAT, I now have everything I need.

_


----------



## Daniel James

I use ArtsAcoustic Reverb for everything. I just love the control you have...key feature is the Reverb EQ, letting you easily decide what frequencies are effected.

-DJ


----------



## jamwerks

re-peat @ Wed Jan 09 said:


> Exponential Audio's Phoenix and R2. Ugly-looking buggars, the two of them, but sweet algorithmic jezus, what a sound. Never heard in-the-box reverberation before which wraps itself so nicely and smoothly around the source signal



Yeah the gui's look like they were designed by a mathematician or maybe an engineer :mrgreen: . Don't think Philippe Stark was called in on this one.

But they do sound sweet. I'll try to do a shoot-out between Phoenix and B2 before buying...


----------



## germancomponist

re-peat @ Wed Jan 09 said:


> Earlier this week, I switched to Exponential Audio's Phoenix and R2. Ugly-looking buggars, the two of them, but sweet algorithmic jezus, what a sound. Never heard in-the-box reverberation before which wraps itself so nicely and smoothly around the source signal, without ever being obtrusive or attention-seeking. (The ReLab LX480 is very good at this too.)
> Done buying reverbs, in fact. In combination with the irreplaceable, incessantly amazing SPAT, I now have everything I need.
> 
> _



I think I will buy this 2 reverbs too. Sound is fantastic!


----------



## Per Lichtman

For convolution reverb, I tend to favor cleaner engines likes the convolution reverb in Vienna Audio Suite (though I hear MIR is apparently quite nice, just haven't used it). My favorite convolution libraries to date would be FORTI and SERTI for the Vienna Convolution plug-in but I sometimes use the Altiverb library as well (especially for the types of post-production spaces that are outside the range of the more musical spaces in the aforementioned library).

For algorithmic, the one I use the most is EOS by Audio Damage. There was a blind shootout at Gearslutz where I found that I sometimes preferred it to the much more expensive Lexicon hardware verbs, and other times favored the Lexicons primarily on the basis of the lack of detail in the older Lexicon converters. I tend to use algorithmic when I want a less realistic or detailed sound. Sometimes big and round is nice and a primary selling point is the modulation.

Between EOS and the aforementioned impulse libraries, I really don't even used the many outboard reverbs I have access to anymore. The last time I reached for one was on an album in 2009.

There are some other good ones out there, but in testing many others (Valhalla, CSR, Aether, etc.) I didn't find that they really expanded my sonic palette much. I think people would generally prefer to stick with the one they bought first.


----------



## Per Lichtman

Dan Stearn @ Thu Dec 20 said:


> Anyone know how good the Waves reverbs are? Half of me wants to splash out on one of their bundles sometime next year, but rarely hear them mentioned when it comes to reverbs?



They used to have a downloadable trial. They might still, so you should try it out.

I used to work at studio that had the IR-1 (and I think it might have had the IR-2). Either way, there were some nice spaces (that was the first library where I got to enjoy the Sydney Opera House) and it did a good job of changing the size/length of impulses to expand them. But I haven't used it recently and my memory is that I found it somewhat less neutral in sound than engines like the convolution in Vienna Audio Suite, or TL Space or Voxengo's Pristine Space (or even their "Perfect Space" product for Cakewalk).

Unless my memory is failing me, IR-1 had a limitation on the potential length of the tail - but that was years ago and I hope they would have updated that by now. It was just one of the reasons I stopped using it at the time... I think. This was a while back so you should look it up: 

I haven't felt like I missed it since I moved on to the Altiverb and Numerical Sound libraries but they may also have improved things.


----------



## Alex Cuervo

FWIW - I use (probably way too much :wink: ) Valhalla Room on nearly everything - but I don't really do orchestral mockups. I have however heard some good results with people using VR for them.


----------



## Sampleconstruct

B2
VRoom
VVV
UberMod
Aether 
Logic's Space Designer for Convo
---
not used anymore:
CSR
Sonnox Reverb


----------



## Rob Elliott

re-peat @ Wed Jan 09 said:


> Earlier this week, I switched to Exponential Audio's Phoenix and R2. Ugly-looking buggars, the two of them, but sweet algorithmic jezus, what a sound. Never heard in-the-box reverberation before which wraps itself so nicely and smoothly around the source signal, without ever being obtrusive or attention-seeking. (The ReLab LX480 is very good at this too.)
> Done buying reverbs, in fact. In combination with the irreplaceable, incessantly amazing SPAT, I now have everything I need.
> 
> _




+1

Start and stop with SPAT - need much less verb.


B2 on everything (but vocals - using Lex suite - but next week will try B2 on vocals.)


----------



## Den

Here is my special preset for B2 that can do miracles! :D 

For sharing o-[][]-o


----------



## MacQ

kgdrum @ Thu Dec 20 said:


> Valhalla Room



+1. =o


----------



## Rob Elliott

Den @ Fri Jan 11 said:


> B2 is still the best sounding reverb out there.
> Here is my special preset for B2 that can do miracles! :D
> 
> For sharing o-[][]-o




Thanks Den - I'll give it a go. On W7 - any idea where to drop this file?


----------



## Den

Rob Elliott @ Fri Jan 11 said:


> Thanks Den - I'll give it a go. On W7 - any idea where to drop this file?



Put it on the desktop and than from B2 Load Preset menu.


----------



## Wes Antczak

Thanks, Den, will check it out!


----------



## Rob Elliott

Den @ Sat Jan 12 said:


> Rob Elliott @ Fri Jan 11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Den - I'll give it a go. On W7 - any idea where to drop this file?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put it on the desktop and than from B2 Load Preset menu.
Click to expand...



Thanks Den - found the 'user' folder. Nice preset.


----------



## ThomasL

Altiverb 7, UAD EMT-140 for orchestral stuff. UAD Lexicon 224 and Valhalla Room for everything else.


----------



## davidgary73

Valhalla reverbs and Nebula Pro 3 (3rd party reverbs).


----------



## rayinstirling

As of the latest update,

2CAudio B2 although I was able to use ver1.0 on the stereo mix in WaveLab.

Disclaimer: I've paid for and used 2CAudio reverbs since Aether 0.9


----------



## Dan Stearn

As an update for my current scenario, I now use MIR Pro 24 as my main reverb which I have been blown away by and couldn't live without now, along with a touch of the Lexicon Random Hall for finishing touches in my DAW. Highly recommend them both, after demoing a tonne of different options, that was the winning combination that worked for me


----------



## jamwerks

Dan Stearn @ Wed Jan 16 said:


> ... I now use MIR Pro 24 as my main reverb which I have been blown away by and couldn't live without...



What sample libraries do you use?


----------



## EastWest Lurker

My tandem of QL Spaces, UAD EMT Plate 140 and Lexicon 224 is hard to beat IMHO.


----------



## _taylor

lately B2, Reverence & Lexi MPX are always on send.


----------



## germancomponist

I still use an 30 years old hardware reverb and I like it also now.


----------



## Dan Stearn

jamwerks @ Wed Jan 16 said:


> Dan Stearn @ Wed Jan 16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... I now use MIR Pro 24 as my main reverb which I have been blown away by and couldn't live without...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What sample libraries do you use?
Click to expand...


My main libraries are VSL for Woodwinds, EWHB for Brass, CS2/ Dimension Strings for Strings & a bit of everything for percussion. I also use Omnisphere & Alchemy (which sound amazing through MIR), and have a few other niche libraries such as Hollywoodwinds & Tutti. Finally, my tracks usually include a bit of Albion, which admittedly doesn't need a whole lot of extra 'verb, but still sounds good in the MIR rooms with the wet signal pushed down. I bus tracks into instrument groups and apply MIR to the busses (one channel for first violins, one for trombones, one for my clarinets, separated using the stereo panner in VEP) so 24 tracks is fine for me, plus it saves on CPU


----------



## JPQ

NI guitar rig reflector i like it more than Logic Space Designer to me bit more airy tone which i like. this my basic reverb now special reverb (which must be algorithm one becouse old hardware units are this kind i know even older is spring reverb stuff but...) is maybe IK multimedia Classic Studio Reverb when i install it again. i almost must test these old reverbs which come with Logic.


----------



## Adamich

QL Spaces
Alti


----------



## playz123

QL Spaces and UAD Plate 140 for orchestral stuff. Waiting for a Mac 64 bit version of Aether before trying it again, but basically am happy with Spaces.


----------



## Walid F.

B2. Such a lovely verb. And works so well now that Andrew (and his co-workers I guess) fixed it for Cubase.

Recently worked with QL Spaces only, but I found that B2 really doesn't "color" the sound, it's such a transparent verb.

Got much to learn still how to get it to sound just the way I want it to, but so far I'm blown away.

W


----------



## DavidAdeyemi

GET QL SPACES. End of discussion.

Amen.


----------



## quantum7

DavidAdeyemi @ Sun Jan 20 said:


> GET QL SPACES. End of discussion.
> 
> Amen.



Got it, but haven't used it much since I got B2.....which is simply amazing. Spaces is a great, though.


----------



## mark812

B2 is good but uses way too much CPU. My favorites are Valhalla Vintage Verb and PCM Native (Random Hall especially).


----------



## R_FER

No Relab users?

I'm demoing it and enjoying it very much.

Just worried because of a incompatibility with Play. The price of PCM Native also give me second thoughts about buying LX480.


----------



## quantum7

mark812 @ Sun Jan 20 said:


> B2 is good but uses way too much CPU. My favorites are Valhalla Vintage Verb and PCM Native (Random Hall especially).



That is B2's Achilles heel. The Valhalla stuff is great also.....especially for the price and low CPU.

I just tried the demo of R2 by Exponential Audio http://www.exponentialaudio.com/R2/R2.php last night and was very impressed. Some of the cleanest reverb I have ever heard.....and pretty easy on the CPU also.


----------



## R_FER

Just released: http://www.native-instruments.com/#/en/products/producer/effects/reverb-classics/overview/


----------



## chimuelo

Anything that uses SHARC ADSP-21369 chips. 
I guess if I want a tail only, any cheap old Microsoft or Apple reverb with their natural built in Pre Delay would work, but only after the audio is enveloped by realtime processes from dedicated audio chips.


----------



## synapse21

New classic reverbs from Native Instruments and Softube. Anyone check those out yet? $199 for the bundle.


----------



## mark812

synapse21 @ Wed Jan 23 said:


> New classic reverbs from Native Instruments and Softube. Anyone check those out yet? $199 for the bundle.



http://www.gearslutz.com/board/8668250-post57.html


----------



## Den

Rob Elliott @ Sat Jan 12 said:


> Den @ Sat Jan 12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rob Elliott @ Fri Jan 11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Den - I'll give it a go. On W7 - any idea where to drop this file?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put it on the desktop and than from B2 Load Preset menu.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Den - found the 'user ' folder. Nice preset.
Click to expand...

r

Thanks.
There is one detail also you can try. Width 94,Cross 35,
Attitude =40 on Harm II over all single
engine presets and these new ones.


----------



## germancomponist

Today at a visit of one of my friends studios I had tested the Sonnox reverb. WOW, I am impressed, especially by it's early reflections functions. Is there anyone here who uses this reverb?


----------



## Blakus

Really love your tips and presets Den! You are a champion, thanks :D


----------



## Den

Blakus @ Thu Jan 24 said:


> Really love your tips and presets Den! You are a champion, thanks :D




Thanks.
I just added this: width 94 and cross35 sliders.
If you want RC48 stereo.
But the warmest behavior will be width=95,2
I using width=95,2 cross=35 for all presets it sits perfectly
In the mix more like stereo from R2.
RC48 is very strong in the mids response and nothing in the low's.
nothing warm. 



Cheers


----------



## germancomponist

Den @ Fri Jan 11 said:


> B2 is still the best sounding reverb out there.



Huh?


----------



## Tatu

Just ordered QL Spaces (and Solo Violin.. damn these sales, damn them to hell!!).. so, that'll be my choice from here on.


----------



## renegade

R_FER @ Mon 21 Jan said:


> No Relab users?



I use

Lexicon PCM Bundle
Relab LX480 (full version)
Valhalla room
Reverberate (for LASS ER IR's mainly)


----------



## Michael Carnes

Hi All! I just posted some more example sounds with synth tracks on www.exponentialaudio.com (just look under the PhoenixVerb or R2 pages). I'd been a little lacking in that area, so it's nice to fill in the category a bit.

If you'd like to hear some more orchestral samples with PhoenixVerb, you might have to wait until _After Earth_, the new M. Night Shyamalan movie, hits theaters. The orchestra is a mix of live and sampled, and the samples are all processed with PhoenixVerb.

Best to all,
Michael


----------



## Peter Alexander

Since Ernest Cholakis was willing to answer my questions, I've been pressing in on learning the FORTI/SERTI system with Vienna Suite. I've been impressed as to how flexible and transformable it is once you get the hang of it.


----------



## antoniopandrade

ExponentialAudio @ Tue Mar 05 said:


> Hi All! I just posted some more example sounds with synth tracks on www.exponentialaudio.com (just look under the PhoenixVerb or R2 pages). I'd been a little lacking in that area, so it's nice to fill in the category a bit.
> 
> If you'd like to hear some more orchestral samples with PhoenixVerb, you might have to wait until _After Earth_, the new M. Night Shyamalan movie, hits theaters. The orchestra is a mix of live and sampled, and the samples are all processed with PhoenixVerb.
> 
> Best to all,
> Michael



Thank you Michael. The R2 and the PheonixVerb sound very impressive. Can you extrapolate on some of the main differences between each reverb? Are the algorithms similar in anyway? They both sound lovely to my ears. 

Might I suggest uploading the demos in 720p quality or higher? I believe Youtube compresses sound files in 420p resolution (I do hear significant differences in many cases).


Best,

Antonio


----------



## jamwerks

ExponentialAudio @ Tue Mar 05 said:


> Hi All! I just posted some more example sounds



BTW love the "Med-Chamber dark" example of the orchestral samples. Phoenix is one of my next buys!


----------



## Michael Carnes

antoniopandrade @ Tue Mar 05 said:


> Thank you Michael. The R2 and the PheonixVerb sound very impressive. Can you extrapolate on some of the main differences between each reverb? Are the algorithms similar in anyway? They both sound lovely to my ears.
> 
> Might I suggest uploading the demos in 720p quality or higher? I believe Youtube compresses sound files in 420p resolution (I do hear significant differences in many cases).


They're both actually in higher res (you can see that if you go straight to the YouTube site). I choke down the video size on my website to keep the pages from sprawling, but that's just a pass-through. You should still get decent quality AAC.

As far as the differences go, think of Phoenix as the 'purer' reverb. There aren't any pitch artifacts or anything of that nature. A lot of people use it in a very subtle way, basically just backing the material into the soundstage.

R2 has more in common with some of those 'vintage-y' reverbs I did for that, ahem, other company. It does have chorusing, which can be used either for noticeable pitch drift or for fattening. It's also got a gate, which I've recently found useful for ADR room effects.


----------



## antoniopandrade

ExponentialAudio @ Tue Mar 05 said:


> antoniopandrade @ Tue Mar 05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Michael. The R2 and the PheonixVerb sound very impressive. Can you extrapolate on some of the main differences between each reverb? Are the algorithms similar in anyway? They both sound lovely to my ears.
> 
> Might I suggest uploading the demos in 720p quality or higher? I believe Youtube compresses sound files in 420p resolution (I do hear significant differences in many cases).
> 
> 
> 
> They're both actually in higher res (you can see that if you go straight to the YouTube site). I choke down the video size on my website to keep the pages from sprawling, but that's just a pass-through. You should still get decent quality AAC.
> 
> As far as the differences go, think of Phoenix as the 'purer' reverb. There aren't any pitch artifacts or anything of that nature. A lot of people use it in a very subtle way, basically just backing the material into the soundstage.
> 
> R2 has more in common with some of those 'vintage-y' reverbs I did for that, ahem, other company. It does have chorusing, which can be used either for noticeable pitch drift or for fattening. It's also got a gate, which I've recently found useful for ADR room effects.
Click to expand...


Thanks Michael, yeah, you're right, I hadn't caught the liner notes on top of the video section. Thanks for the info, I've been searching for an algo reverb with exactly that type of coloring characteristic that the R2 so beautifully provides. Question: How's the state of 64 bit on Windows 7?

Cheers!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

Has anyone mentioned VSL's Hybrid Reverb?

It's a well-kept secret.


----------



## Michael Carnes

antoniopandrade @ Tue Mar 05 said:


> Question: How's the state of 64 bit on Windows 7?
> 
> Cheers!


Robbing me of my sanity. It looks like a possible integration issue with a 3rd-party supplier. We're working on it, but it appears to lie pretty deep.


----------



## Diffusor

I have:

Bricasti M7 (most used)
Nebula (use it to sample the M7 and get multiple instances for temp mixes)
Relab LX480 (very nice and my next go to)
Lexicon PCM Native (nice but not used as much these days unless I want a cleaner Lex vibe)
MIR Pro (very nice if you like the sound of the rooms, no editing)
IRCAM SPAT (killer concept for spatialization)
EW Spaces (never use anymore, sounds decent, couldn't get past the bugs)
TC DVR2, NonLin, VSS3 (great if you want the TC flavor)

If anyone is interested I think I wanna sell MIR Pro and my IRCAM Tools plugs. I don't really do a whole lot of orchestral soundstage type work to really keep them around.


----------



## reddognoyz

altiverb todd ao


----------



## MichaelL

reddognoyz @ Wed Mar 06 said:


> altiverb todd ao





+1...a man after my own ears. I also use the Bricasti impulses for Altiverb.

I just added Valhalla Vintage and VSS, as well.


----------



## JAM

With recent tracks I've used Bricasti M7, Lex PCM 96 (Hard and soft) and VSL MIR Pro. I'm very pleased with them all.


----------



## Mahlon

Nick Batzdorf @ Wed Mar 06 said:


> Has anyone mentioned VSL's Hybrid Reverb?
> 
> It's a well-kept secret.



Yes I use it, but I don't know how to get the best out of it, I think. It's so much more than I'm doing with it.

Mahlon


----------



## Den

Aether with these presets! NEW!


http://www.gearslutz.com/board/9009319-post848.html


Enjoy


----------



## Mossad

Nick Batzdorf @ Tue Mar 05 said:


> Has anyone mentioned VSL's Hybrid Reverb?
> 
> It's a well-kept secret.



I've always been intrigued by this particular reverb along with the other elements of the Suite bundle. Mostly, how they work on NON-VSL libraries since I only own the VSL woodwinds and epic horns...


----------



## paulmatthew

I am currently demoing 112B's Redline Reverb , Artsacoustic reverb and now 2cAudio B2 Reverb. Hands down , I am loving the 2Caudio B2 Reverb . It just sounds so clean compared to the others. I do like them all for various reasons, such as the eq section on the artsacoustic reverb and the Gui and ease of use interface on 112B Redline Reverb. Ultimately , I am confident that I have narrowed it down to the B2 reverb though, keeping a $250 budget in mind. ( I would love to get Altiverb , but B2 will do just fine). I would definitely suggest these 3 and for anyone with a budget under $300 for a good reverb , and some also may want to look at Valhalla Room or Valhalla Vintage Reverb . My best suggestion to anyone looking to buy one , is to demo them all and use different sounds including , strings , pads , percussions etc to test them and help you get a well balanced feel for each. It will probably become clear to you after some use which one feels right and sounds better to you. Good luck.


----------



## Den

For all B2 users I attached final folder here:
My new presets for sharing.
http://www.gearslutz.com/board/8874133-post429.html

And what if I give you shootout between Bricasti and B2?

http://www.gearslutz.com/board/gear-sho ... cverb.html

This is VERY interesting!


----------



## Michael Carnes

*Exponential Audio*

Hi folks,
I'm happy to report that I've got a new Beta of both 'verbs out with my testers now. It includes 64-bit VST for Windows (the Mac version's been out for a while) as well as AAX for Windows. I don't think it's going to take too long to release them, but there's a reason we test first.

I'll be at NAB for a couple of days. If you spot me, please say hello.


----------



## Peter Alexander

Mossad @ Thu Mar 07 said:


> Nick Batzdorf @ Tue Mar 05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone mentioned VSL's Hybrid Reverb?
> 
> It's a well-kept secret.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've always been intrigued by this particular reverb along with the other elements of the Suite bundle. Mostly, how they work on NON-VSL libraries since I only own the VSL woodwinds and epic horns...
Click to expand...


The myth of the Vienna Suite is that it's for Vienna only. Hardly. I've tested Hybrid Reverb with quite a few libraries and it's really a beautiful algorithmic sound and it's fully programmable. The principle behind it is that it operates based on an impulse response that you can pick and choose from. Wide variety from rooms to concert halls.


----------



## Frederick Russ

*Re: Exponential Audio*



ExponentialAudio @ Thu Apr 04 said:


> Hi folks,
> I'm happy to report that I've got a new Beta of both 'verbs out with my testers now. It includes 64-bit VST for Windows (the Mac version's been out for a while) as well as AAX for Windows. I don't think it's going to take too long to release them, but there's a reason we test first.
> 
> I'll be at NAB for a couple of days. If you spot me, please say hello.



Thanks Den. I use your custom patches all the time in Aether 1.5 & Valhalla Room. I still use Lexicon PCM Native but get a lot of mileage out of the others with far less hit on the CPU particularly on huge templates. Appreciated and keep up the great work!


----------



## passenger57

> Has anyone mentioned VSL's Hybrid Reverb?


Damn it, that was my secret weapon for years, now the cat's out of the bag :wink:


----------



## Den

*Re: Exponential Audio*



Frederick Russ @ Thu Apr 04 said:


> Thanks Den. I use your custom patches all the time in Aether 1.5 & Valhalla Room. I still use Lexicon PCM Native but get a lot of mileage out of the others with far less hit on the CPU particularly on huge templates. Appreciated and keep up the great work!


Thanks 
It looks you quoted somebody else, but I saw this post at last second.
You have to try the latest for B2. This is really something that cannot be found anywhere at any plugin reverb. Take a few minutes just to try few presets. I attached the folder few minutes ago on the B2 presets thread.
Keep up good work.
All the best. o-[][]-o


----------



## jamwerks

No B2 vs. Phoenix "shootout" yet? I might have to do one myself....


----------



## Andrew Souter

jamwerks @ Fri Apr 05 said:


> No B2 vs. Phoenix "shootout" yet? I might have to do one myself....




hmmmm....








:mrgreen:


----------



## Michael Carnes

I've just posted Version 1.2 of PhoenixVerb and R2 on my website. 64-bit Windows VST is now in place, as well as Windows RTAS and AAX. 64-bit Mac AAX is available for anyone running a test version of ProTools 11. There are many other tweaks in the UI, presets and overall performance.


----------



## Andrew Souter

Andrew Souter @ Thu Apr 11 said:


> jamwerks @ Fri Apr 05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No B2 vs. Phoenix "shootout" yet? I might have to do one myself....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmm....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:
Click to expand...



This could be the theme song for the battle preparation scene:

https://soundcloud.com/2caudio/b2-synth ... audio-b2-1


One instance of Diva, default patch. Some simple notes. No automation of anything.

One instance of B2. Nothing else.

B2 preset is called "Dynamic Magic Dust". It will go into an creative FX expansion I am making. It uses both engines, Attitude in both (adding the distortion and noise), Dynamics in both (that is what gives the feeling that something is automated), HUGE sizes, and a few other tricks...

not exctly the same effect dry:

https://soundcloud.com/2caudio/b2-synth-epicanator-dry


James Cameron, where are you? :mrgreen: (actually, probably some of you guys know him...)


----------



## iaink

Den, Andrew,

I just got B2 and I am very impressed so far.

Do you have any tutorials / articles on early reflection settings in B2?

Cheers,


----------



## jamwerks

Well after downloading and testing some of the latest top contenders, I decided that Algo reverbs aren't for me on all these orchestral samples.

Nothing sounded better to my ears than what I was getting with Spaces. Which is great, more money to spend elsewhere!


----------



## Per Lichtman

Just a quick note on all this.

You can often make one reverb sound a lot more like other reverbs by using EQ and gain-stage coloration effects (preamp emus, console emus, eq amp emus, etc.) or tape emulations.

The algorithms in a lot of hardware and plug-ins that people like are really not that great, but a lot of times what they really like is the overall "shape" of the sound.

So if you've already spent a bunch on your reverb but are lusting after another, download a comparison of a reverb you like the sound of that also includes the dry original file. Put the two parts (dry and processed) on two separate tracks in your DAW and put it in loop mode, processing the dry track until you get closer.

I tried it with a Bricasti M7 sample off Gearslutz (made using the hardware M7, not the convolution libraries) and then tried to match it with other things. By default few things sounded close, but by coloring the reverb output, it got a lot closer.


----------



## Per Lichtman

And just to revisit my earlier comment, since someone mentioned Nebula.

In my normal workflow I use either Numerical Sound impulses (like FORTI or SERTI) or EOS (which I got years ago and is frugal on the CPU) or I use Acustica Arts Nebula 3.6 Pro/Server with 3rd party libraries taken from physical plates or springs from Cupwise, Tim Petherick or VNXT - and I am looking forward to trying one by STN once they get it back up on their site again. RoomHunters will soon have another one of their multi-position acoustic libraries back up for Nebula called Theater of Life that is also interesting, but I haven't had a chance to try it yet.

Real spaces are one thing (and convolution often does a great job with them) but I can tell you that for springs, Nebula can completely outperform normal convolution when sampled well. Nebula is a beast in terms of CPU and latency for that, but it sound noticeably better for these types of reverbs.

And in terms of algorithmic units - if you like that sound there are several Nebula libraries based on that two. Gene Lennon did one based on the TC6000. There's a SoundCloud clip on his page that plays the original hardware followed by the Nebula library so you can get a sense for the similarity and differences.

http://genelennon.blogspot.com/

Anyway, I mention it in part because once you've bought Nebula, all the reverb libraries for it are very inexpensive - and of course it also supports running the libraries to color the reverb after the fact very well.

I also mention it because it's on my mind since I'm writing a review of it for SoundBytes and recently mixed a track using over 80 instances of the plug-in in one 16-track project.


----------



## feck

I use the Bricasti for most of my orchestral/solo vocal work. Aside from that...

B2/Aether for high quality realism OR crazy over-the-top strange verbs
Lex PCM/Valhalla verbs for good quality, light-on-cpu usage (when using many different verbs, these are great)
Softube TSAR for a good mix of realistic/synthetic spaces
LX480 for larger-than-life reverbs, synthetic spaces
Vienna Hybrid Reverb for solo strings/small ensembles

Man, are we spoiled with great choices these days, or what? :mrgreen:


----------



## Jem7

Altiverb and Lexicon PCM.


----------



## Blackster

For the orchestra: QL Spaces
for everything else mostly Altiverb6 (still waiting for v7 for Windows, btw; it's announced for years now and nothing seems to move forward ... :cry: )


----------



## brento

Aether & Logics space designer.

Kinda curious to try out B2 now from all the comments on here


----------



## H.R.

Why would you use a third-party reverb when your DAW let you make whatever you want ?


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer

A third party reverb will have its own characteristic sound, different from what the DAW plugins have to offer. Some of them may feature more control over the various parameters, others may offer better impulse responses (for convolution reverbs) or higher sound quality in general.


----------



## mark812

Audio exapmle done with one of the 6 new upcoming algos in ValhallaVintageVerb 1.0.2 version (Dirty Hall, closely modelled on Lexicon 224XL Hall):

http://www.valhalladsp.com/sounds/DamnFineCoffee.mp3 :D 

There will also be a Smooth algo (hall, plate, room) for more natural sound.

Quote from KVR:



> It looks like a few of the new ValhallaVintageVerb reverb modes will be fairly transparent, with a clear/"natural" decay. This is partly by accident.
> 
> I was messing around with adding fixed point nonlinearities and other mojo inside of some algorithms, with the expected results being a grainier and "thicker" reverb along the lines of the LXP1/5. For some of the algorithms, this was the case, but other algorithms ended up sounding CLEARER.
> 
> I decided to run with this clearness, and spent some time shaping the output taps, removing the modulation noise, and implementing other tricks to make things sound more open, wider and deeper. The resulting algorithms are called "Smooth" (Smooth Plate, Smooth Room, Smooth Random). They have a sharper attack and smoother decay than the other VintageVerb algorithms, and seem to be eminently usable on a variety of audio sources.



The best $50 ever spent.


----------



## woodsdenis

mark812 @ Thu Dec 05 said:


> Audio exapmle done with one of the 6 new upcoming algos in ValhallaVintageVerb 1.0.2 version (Dirty Hall, closely modelled on Lexicon 224XL Hall):
> 
> http://www.valhalladsp.com/sounds/DamnFineCoffee.mp3 :D
> 
> There will also be a Smooth algo (hall, plate, room) for more natural sound.
> 
> Quote from KVR:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like a few of the new ValhallaVintageVerb reverb modes will be fairly transparent, with a clear/"natural" decay. This is partly by accident.
> 
> I was messing around with adding fixed point nonlinearities and other mojo inside of some algorithms, with the expected results being a grainier and "thicker" reverb along the lines of the LXP1/5. For some of the algorithms, this was the case, but other algorithms ended up sounding CLEARER.
> 
> I decided to run with this clearness, and spent some time shaping the output taps, removing the modulation noise, and implementing other tricks to make things sound more open, wider and deeper. The resulting algorithms are called "Smooth" (Smooth Plate, Smooth Room, Smooth Random). They have a sharper attack and smoother decay than the other VintageVerb algorithms, and seem to be eminently usable on a variety of audio sources.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best $50 ever spent.
Click to expand...


The devs a genius and must be a liitle bit Irish too with a name like that.

No go to, but I use 

Altiverb
Valhalla Room
Valahalla Vintage 

I also picked up in the sale the Softube coded NI Lex clones which are very good


----------



## Peter Alexander

Here's a video walk through of Ircam Tools Verb Session which is an algorithmic reverb. I use this as part of our Visual Orchestration courses. It's simple and you can quickly get a natural sounding room. If you want more programming control, there's Verb. 

So see what you think. And yes, on this product, we're a dealer.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZYPJwxITB0&feature=share&list=UUOfS2bwoIJnrPQaB7HHeR1Q (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZYPJwxI ... QaB7HHeR1Q)


----------



## valexnerfarious

QL Spaces..love it


----------



## Mahlon

mark812 @ Thu Dec 05 said:


> Audio exapmle done with one of the 6 new upcoming algos in ValhallaVintageVerb 1.0.2 version (Dirty Hall, closely modelled on Lexicon 224XL Hall):
> 
> http://www.valhalladsp.com/sounds/DamnFineCoffee.mp3 :D
> 
> There will also be a Smooth algo (hall, plate, room) for more natural sound.
> 
> 
> 
> The best $50 ever spent.



You fairly rock the free world! I love Falling.


----------



## Matthijs van Wissen

I'm quite happy with ArtsAcoustic Reverb. Picked it up from one of the videos of Daniel James.


----------



## newtonbach

Space Designer and the UAD Lexicon 224 are my go to's


----------



## G.R. Baumann

B2B 
Breeze
Aether
Valhalla


----------



## germancomponist

Has someone tested the new algo-"Relevation" reverb what comes with Cubase 7.5?

I have heared that one of the engineers of this new alog reverb in the past had worked at Wizoo and I remember their great sounding reverb plugs... .


----------



## milesito

Valhalla room
Spaces


----------



## ghostnote

love my PCM native, V-Room is also very cool


----------



## renegade

Peter Alexander @ Fri 06 Dec said:


> Here's a video walk through of Ircam Tools Verb Session which is an algorithmic reverb. I use this as part of our Visual Orchestration courses. It's simple and you can quickly get a natural sounding room. If you want more programming control, there's Verb.
> 
> So see what you think. And yes, on this product, we're a dealer.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZYPJwxITB0&feature=share&list=UUOfS2bwoIJnrPQaB7HHeR1Q (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZYPJwxI ... QaB7HHeR1Q)




Just bought it...it's really good. Demoed it together with Exponential Audio R2 and Phoenix - they are really good too!


----------



## Polarity

germancomponist @ Sun 08 Dec said:


> Has someone tested the new algo-"Relevation" reverb what comes with Cubase 7.5?
> 
> I have heared that one of the engineers of this new alog reverb in the past had worked at Wizoo and I remember their great sounding reverb plugs... .



Actually is there anyone else here still using WizooVerb W2?
I know about Frederick Russ only.


----------



## Rob

Polarity @ 9th December 2013 said:


> germancomponist @ Sun 08 Dec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has someone tested the new algo-"Relevation" reverb what comes with Cubase 7.5?
> 
> I have heared that one of the engineers of this new alog reverb in the past had worked at Wizoo and I remember their great sounding reverb plugs... .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually is there anyone else here still using WizooVerb W2?
> I know about Frederick Russ only.
Click to expand...


every now and then I still use WizooVerb... 

@ Gunther - I've tried the Revelation, but so far I'm not impressed...


----------



## rayinstirling

Well,
I think Relevation does a pretty good job but hey! it's all ears and opinions!

Only Relevation on this mockup using SM english horn, oboe and clarinet


[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F113948641&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## germancomponist

I'm listening on my little net book but will do it again tomorrow in my studio. Thanks for sharing this, Ray!


----------



## Polarity

Rob @ Mon 09 Dec said:


> Polarity @ 9th December 2013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually is there anyone else here still using WizooVerb W2?
> I know about Frederick Russ only.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> every now and then I still use WizooVerb...
Click to expand...


and do you think that it might still stand against/beside the new reverbs like
Vahalla Room and Vintage Reverb, NI Lexicon emulations?
or you think it's surpassed by their algos?


----------



## SamGarnerStudios

I use QL Spaces and Waves IR verb quite often and are great for the money. I occasionally get to use Altiverb in a studio I'm in frequently and if I owned it that would be my go to.


----------



## Kejero

QL Spaces is definitely my go-to. I use it almost exclusively. Some sooms can get a bit muddy, but I've gotten great results by applying some eq to the reverb (setting the reverb as a send effect, not an insert!)


----------



## Alastair

germancomponist @ Thu Jan 24 said:


> Today at a visit of one of my friends studios I had tested the Sonnox reverb. WOW, I am impressed, especially by it's early reflections functions. Is there anyone here who uses this reverb?



I've used it before in a studio, probably the nicest sounding reverb I've yet heard. So rich and warm, even if the GUI is not the best aesthetically. For orchestral stuff I would still use EW Spaces but for anything else, the Oxford reverb is pretty much the best you can get IMO.


----------



## Deleted member 8496

I'm still in love with QL Spaces.


----------



## DenisT

Same here, since I bought *QL Space* I use it all the time. It's easy to use and it has a lot of great presets. You can't go wrong with it! If you write orchestral music, it's a must have IMHO.


----------



## Echoes in the Attic

So what makes ql spaces any better than another convolution reverb like NI reflektor?


----------



## mark812

Echoes in the Attic @ Tue Dec 24 said:


> So what makes ql spaces any better than another convolution reverb like NI reflektor?



Better IRs.


----------



## chimuelo

germancomponist @ Sun Dec 08 said:


> Has someone tested the new algo-"Relevation" reverb what comes with Cubase 7.5?
> 
> I have heared that one of the engineers of this new alog reverb in the past had worked at Wizoo and I remember their great sounding reverb plugs... .



That would Klaus Piehl, world renoun DSP programmer, who can often be seen at MESSE and NAMM with kids from Softube and Arturia chasing him around like the Playmate of the Year.


----------

